
Show HN: Bit-bundler – simplify the JavaScript bundling experience - manchagnu
https://bundler.bitjs.io/
======
manchagnu
So I built bit-bundler as an experiment to achieve configuration ergonomics
that I like. Specially around bundle splitting and pattern matching. I also
wanted to try parallel file processing, which improved performance
dramatically in a pretty large project I am working on. Perhaps others will
find this useful.

